
Iran Parliament to Debate Death Penalty for Bloggers - anecromancer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/iranian_deth_penalty_for_bloggers.php#.ThnjYq18NSY.hackernews
======
Ulankgz
it's a classic situation.The old conservative regime can't understand that
it's time has passed.I hope they won't accept such laws and Iranian society
and people won't be scared to write and speak what they want.In other case, I
won't envy iranians

